# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Which plywood?

## brettule

I'm building a shelter shed and need to give the frame some additional bracing which I plan to do in the form of plywood lining inside. My local timber yard sells a vast array of ply, just wondering do I need to use structural ply or will bracing ply be more suited? I'm assuming bracing ply would be cheaper than structural? Here are the options: 
Plywood Bracing building_materials.ews | PROVANS TIMBER 
Plywood Structural building_materials.ews | PROVANS TIMBER

----------


## woodchip

i'd use whichevers the cheapest, but would use one that is thick enough that you can screw tools etc to it, no need to line the whole inside, 2 or 3 sheets will do it.
Alternatively, if its a small shed, use temporary bracing until you have the cladding on then remove it, roof sheets will also add a degree of bracing too. Add additional bracing inside after, if it needs it.
cheers

----------

